# Solved: Relevant Knowledge



## eatmyporkchop (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi forum, Noob here.

I wondered if you could help me with an issue I have on my laptop and desktop PC. However the main issue appears on my laptop.

My Fujitsu Amilo Pro runs XP and I appear to have picked up the relevant knowledge malware.

This must have been picked up when I downloaded some items recently. These being UTorrent, DivX, Video Inspector or the actual torrent I loaded. I am new to Torrent downloading so perhaps I wasn't as safe as I should have been.

Anyway the annoying pop ups appeared and I did some investigation and realised that it was RK. I removed it from my add/remove programs and looked for any RK*.* files etc.

However I am still plagued with these pop ups so I obviously haven't completely removed it.

I have run Ad-Aware and use AVG Free Edition.

I have downloaded HiJack this and here is the log:-

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:26:59, on 29/09/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\6\ISUSPM.exe
C:\documents and settings\dave\local settings\application data\nopii.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\paltalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\6\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [nopii] "c:\documents and settings\dave\local settings\application data\nopii.exe" nopii
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PalTalk.lnk = C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\paltalk.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: PalTalk - {4EAFEF58-EEFA-4116-983D-03B49BCBFFFE} - C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\Paltalk.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - %SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)

Thank you in anticipation of your help

Dave


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Please update your version of HJT.*
*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Post a new log with that version.


----------



## eatmyporkchop (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you for the welocome.

I have installed the newer version of hijackthis and the results are below. This is my laptop which is blessed with the relevant knowledge software, but my home PC has a similar issue although being vista it doesn't seem to cause me any issues. I have the log for that PC as well, but I won't post it on this thread or any other until this thread is sorted.

Thanks

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 07:48:15, on 06/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\6\ISUSPM.exe
C:\documents and settings\dave\local settings\application data\nopii.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\paltalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\6\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [nopii] "c:\documents and settings\dave\local settings\application data\nopii.exe" nopii
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PalTalk.lnk = C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\paltalk.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: PalTalk - {4EAFEF58-EEFA-4116-983D-03B49BCBFFFE} - C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\Paltalk.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 7014 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Do you know what this is? C:\documents and settings\dave\local settings\application data\*nopii.exe*

If not go to this web site: http://virusscan.jotti.org/
In the File to upload & scan box browse to the file and then click the submmit button.

Copy the results and paste them back here in your next reply.


----------



## eatmyporkchop (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi.​
I have no idea what this file is.​
Below is the scan​
Jotti's malware scan 2.99-TRANSITION_TO_3.00-R1

File to upload & scan:







 Service 
Service load: 0% 100% File: nopii.exe Status: INFECTED/MALWARE 
MD5: 64302b9569cb54cbeb7766dfbaf76608 Packers detected: -
Scanner results 
Scan taken on 07 Oct 2008 08:21:31 (GMT) A-Squared Found nothing
AntiVir Found nothing
ArcaVir Found nothing
Avast Found nothing
AVG Antivirus Found nothing
BitDefender Found Adware.NaviPromo.Gen.2 
ClamAV Found nothing
CPsecure Found nothing
Dr.Web Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus Found nothing
G DATA Found Adware.NaviPromo.Gen.2 
Ikarus Found nothing
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Found nothing
NOD32 Found nothing
Norman Virus Control Found nothing
Panda Antivirus Found Generic 
Sophos Antivirus Found nothing
VirusBuster Found nothing
VBA32 Found nothing
Powered by

Disclaimer 
This service is by no means 100% safe. If this scanner says 'OK', it does not necessarily mean the file is clean. There could be a whole new virus on the loose. *NEVER EVER* rely on one single product only, not even this service, even though it utilizes several products. Therefore, We cannot and will not be held responsible for any damage caused by results presented by this non-profit online service.

Also, we are aware of the implications of a setup like this. We are sure this whole thing is by no means scientifically correct, since this is a fully automated service (although manual correction is possible). We are aware, in spite of efforts to proactively counter these, false positives might occur, for example. We do not consider this a very big issue, so please do not e-mail us about it. This is a simple online scan service, not the university of Wichita.

Scanning can take a while, since several scanners are being used, plus the fact some scanners use very high levels of (time consuming) heuristics. Scanners used are Linux versions, differences with Windows scanners may or may not occur. Another note: some scanners will only report one virus when scanning archives with multiple pieces of malware.

Virus definitions are updated every hour. There is a 10Mb limit per file. Please refrain from uploading tons of hex-edited or repacked variants of the same sample.

Please do not ask for viruses uploaded here, unless you work for an anti-virus vendor. They are not for trade. This is a legitimate service, not a VX site. Viruses uploaded here will be distributed to antivirus vendors without exception. Read more about this in our privacy policy. If you do not want your files to be distributed, please do not send them at all.

Sponsored by HotelScraper.com. Statistics 
Last file scanned at least one scanner reported something about: FreeVPN.exe (MD5: 127233fc70a0050596914e1a5c3101bf, size: 989251 bytes), detected by:

Scanner Malware name A-Squared Generic.Sdbot!IK AntiVir X ArcaVir X Avast X AVG Antivirus X BitDefender X ClamAV X CPsecure X Dr.Web X F-Prot Antivirus W32/Heuristic-210!Eldorado F-Secure Anti-Virus X G DATA X Ikarus Generic.Sdbot Kaspersky Anti-Virus X NOD32 X Norman Virus Control Dialer.dam Panda Antivirus X Sophos Antivirus Sus/ComPack-F VirusBuster X VBA32 X

You're free to (mis)interpret these automated, flawed statistics at your own discretion. For antivirus comparisons, visit AV comparatives
We are not affiliated with any third parties that conduct tests using this service.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [nopii] "c:\documents and settings\dave\local settings\application data\nopii.exe" nopii

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please *download* *OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt2.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
*Copy the lines in the quote box below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):



> c:\documents and settings\dave\local settings\application data\nopii.exe



 Return to OTMoveIt2, right click in the *"Paste Custom List Of Files/Patterns To Move"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.

Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.
Close *OTMoveIt2*
*Note:* If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.* In this case, after the reboot, open Notepad (Start->All Programs->Accessories->Notepad), click File->Open, in the File Name box enter **.log* and press the Enter key, navigate to the *C:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles* folder, and open the newest .log file present, and copy/paste the contents of that document back here in your next post.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## eatmyporkchop (Sep 29, 2008)

Your help is greatly appreciated. :up:

Thanks

Logs below.

*Malware log*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.28
Database version: 1241
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
08/10/2008 08:00:39
mbam-log-2008-10-08 (08-00-39).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 50638
Time elapsed: 7 minute(s), 46 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 3
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Local Settings\Application Data\nopii_navps.dat (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Local Settings\Application Data\nopii_nav.dat (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Dave\Local Settings\Application Data\nopii.dat (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

*Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2*
Scan saved at 08:02:35, on 08/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\6\ISUSPM.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\paltalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\6\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PalTalk.lnk = C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\paltalk.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PalTalk - {4EAFEF58-EEFA-4116-983D-03B49BCBFFFE} - C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\Paltalk.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
--
End of file - 6552 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Looks good.

Are you having any problems now?


----------



## eatmyporkchop (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, done that also.

The annoying pop ups appear to have stopped now, so thank you .

Your help has been greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great, happy to hear all is well! 


Make sure you have an Internet Connection. 
Double-click *OTMoveIt2.exe* to run it. 
Click on the *CleanUp!* button 
A list of tool components used in the Cleanup of malware will be downloaded. 
If your Firewall or Real Time protection attempts to block OtMoveit2 to rech the Internet, please allow the application to do so. 
Click Yes to beging the Cleanup process and remove these components, including this application. 
You will be asked to reboot the machine to finish the Cleanup process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.* 

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware.
Turn off system restore, restart the machine and then turn it back on.
For help with XP visit: How to turn off and turn on System Restore in Windows XP

That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has accumulated there.

Now you should Clean up your PC

Here are some additional links for you to check out to help you with your computer security.

How did I get infected in the first place.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

You're welcome!


----------

